# clarifying icd 9 code



## Cary1229 (Feb 5, 2010)

I work for an anesthesia group which renders services in an outpatient setting I am coding a d & c (58120) however i am perplexed with the icd 9 the doctor used for the dx (thickening of the endometrium) 793.5.

If anyone is familiar with this or can clarify why this code i would appreciate it.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 9, 2010)

My understanding of this code is that they have had an X-ray or other radiology type procedure, that show's a thickened endometrium (just what the code says), that could be from polyps, fibroids, or any number of other reasons. The D & C will help determine whether something more needs to be done.


----------



## nilanjana (Feb 10, 2010)

Cary1229 said:


> I work for an anesthesia group which renders services in an outpatient setting I am coding a d & c (58120) however i am perplexed with the icd 9 the doctor used for the dx (thickening of the endometrium) 793.5.
> 
> If anyone is familiar with this or can clarify why this code i would appreciate it.



the correct code for endometrial thickening is 621.30


----------

